# Scratch21 - Ayleeyuns [Official Music Video]



## Bloodhowl (Sep 26, 2019)

DOWNLOAD: https://scratch21.bandcamp.com/album/...
Spotify - https://spoti.fi/2m9wht4
iTunes - coming soon! ----------------------

Get the 2014 "Scratch21" album in digital and signed CD! https://scratch21.bandcamp.com/album/... http://www.twitter.com/Scratch21Music http://www.facebook.com/Scratch21 ----------------------

Animation and Visuals by DeadlyComics https://www.youtube.com/user/deadlyco... https://twitter.com/DeadlyComics


----------

